# have you told anyone about tx?



## MrsJC (Oct 11, 2010)

morning everyone, Im just wondering what other people have done with regards to telling family\friends etc about tx? so far we have only told my boss, my supervisor and a couple of close friends-we haven't even told our parents. Im just not sure i can cope with all the questions, but i don't know if telling people will make them stop asking me when Im going to have a baby....you're not getting any younger etc etc-yeah, thanx for that- or if its going to make them treat me differently somehow? what kind of experiences have you had? 
Joanne xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Joanne

I told my parents and close friends for 4 out of 5 of our treatment cycles - most people are very supportive. We kept one of our cycles (no.4) a secret, as I did get to a stage where when it hadn't worked three times I was fed up of being asked questions about how it was going etc...

I have to say on this last cycle where I got my BFP my parents were superb - they came down and cooked/cleaned for me and as I was travelling into London everyday for blood tests and scans they even drove me around to take away the stress of public transport.

Sending you lots of      and   for your treatment

Karenanna xxx


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

We didn't tell my parents (DH sadly no longer has any parents)  because I know my mum would worry and ask lots of questions and if it didn't work (which it didn't) she'd be very sympathetic and as bizarre as that sounds I didn't want that    We'd rather be telling them that we're pregnant WHEN (no if, when   ) it works - will happily tell them about the treatment then.

We did tell 2 of my closest friends when I started down-regging and it was lovely to be able to answer their questions and have someone to tell when we had E/C and E/T.  Afterwards we did tell another friend (out of necessity rather than because we wanted to) and they weren't as supportive and although they know we're trying again next year we've already decided not to tell them when.  

DH told his brother and he was very excited but tbh that made it a million times worse especially when he texted me after he'd had some good news and finished it with 'and hopefully you and John will be making me an uncle soon too' which made be bawl as I'd just started bleeding that day so knew it was going to be a bfn.  I've ask DH not to tell him next time but feel a bit mean as I'm sure he probably needs someone to talk to about it   

I'm self employed so no boss to tell and DH simply told his work that I was going into hospital for a small op when he was needed for EC and ET.

I'm quite a private person anyway so prefer keeping it quiet and do find all the support I need here on FF as everyone understands what I'm going through.

Sorry, that turned into quite a long answer didn't it.


----------



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

hi mrsjc me and my DP are about to embark on our first time ivf TX ,with regards to telling family and friends we have decided to keep things really quiet, we have only told our mums and i had to inform my boss at work as will be needing some time off work , just cant face the thought of all the questions either or the sympathy vote.I would like to wish you loads of luck on your TX sending babydust your way. x


----------



## MrsJC (Oct 11, 2010)

thanx for all the replies, its certainly given me something to think about, still undecided on whether to tell people though, i suppose once you open your mouth theres no going back lol xx
Karenanna- congrats on your BFP, it gives me such hope every time i see a successful outcome 
cosmicgirl- that's exactly the kind of reaction Im afraid of, and the pressure i would be feeling with all these expectant people awaiting the BFP! its bad enough having to cope with the pressure on yourself without having people asking if its worked or not xx
habuiah- i know what you mean about the sympathy vote, i wouldn't want people to be sympathetic as such, but it might just teach them to think about not asking me every 5 mins if i want kids-of course i bloody do, its just not that simple!!!
Joanne xxx


----------

